# Altima Bumper Paint issue



## Fourth Survivor (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys, i'm completely new to this entire website so if this is in the wrong section i apologize. But i recently bought my first nissan, which was a 2005 Altima 3.5 SE, and after about a week of driving it i noticed i had a bunch of road rash on my front bumper and it wasn't really noticeable before hand. I know it isn't bugs or anything because i got up close and felt it and it's certainly the paint. Some of it is just clear coat that chipped off and some is the paint. I don't know what i should do to make it look like new again. I was considering just sanding it all off and respraying it or my other option was to get a road rash repair kit. I'm totally new to this stuff so i would appreciate any and all good advice i can get in order to make my glorious nissan look its best! Thank you all!


----------

